# Weekly Competition 2022-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 F U2 F2 R U' R' F U' R2
*2. *R' U2 F' R U' R' U2 R U F U'
*3. *U' R U' R' U R' U' F R U2 R'
*4. *R F' U2 R' U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R
*5. *R F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 B2 U' B2 R' U F' D' L2 F' D' F2 U R2 U' D F2 D R'
*2. *B2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B' L2 F U2 R U B2 L D2 B F'
*3. *R U' L' F2 R' L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' R2 U B' L2 B
*4. *B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B' D' U R' D2 R U2 F U' F2 R U
*5. *U' L' B2 L' D2 F2 B R D' R2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 B F' U L2 B R B' F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 U R Uw2 L2 D L' Fw2 U' Rw2 L2 Fw R' U2 F' U2 B Rw' Fw R Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U'
*2. *B2 R D2 R' D L B' D' B2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 D L2 F' Uw2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 L F' Rw2 U2 B Uw B D F U' F Fw Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw' U' Rw
*3. *D' R U2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U B D' U2 F D' B' L D' Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L2 D Rw2 R' U' R2 D L2 D2 Fw D2 Rw2 Fw L' B Uw F Rw' F' U' B2 Uw
*4. *D L' B' U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' L' B L' D L B Uw2 F' D Rw2 U F Uw2 D2 L2 D F' B R' Uw2 Rw U2 F2 R' Uw' Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *F' R U2 D2 R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B' U' L D' L R2 U B' Uw2 Rw2 L B Rw2 F D2 Fw2 F2 L' F2 R' Uw' R2 F2 Uw Fw2 R2 U Fw Uw' F Rw' L' Uw R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Bw' Rw Dw2 R Dw' U' Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw' Bw2 B U' D Dw L2 B Bw2 D2 Bw2 Lw L' U' Dw L2 B Fw F' D' Uw' F2 R2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' B' Dw L' Uw2 L2 Dw Uw Bw U Fw' B' R2 Rw Uw' F Dw' Lw2 Fw' D'
*2. *Fw L2 Dw2 R2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw2 R2 U Fw' B R2 B Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw Uw2 B' F Uw2 D' B Bw D Rw2 Dw' Bw Dw' F Rw Fw R2 L Rw' F Fw Lw2 L2 U Lw2 U Fw2 U' F2 B' Rw' F Uw Fw' Lw' D2 Fw' Dw F2 U Rw2
*3. *Uw2 Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw' F U R U' Dw B U' D2 Fw' Bw Uw D2 F' L2 D2 Fw2 D F B2 R2 Dw2 Lw' F2 U' Fw Dw U Uw' L2 U2 L' Lw2 U2 Fw Rw Fw2 Bw F' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Dw' Bw Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw R2 D2 Bw' F B2
*4. *Lw' U2 B Lw2 Dw Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 Lw B F' Fw' Lw2 Dw Rw' F2 Dw D U' Lw2 Fw' Rw Dw2 L' Fw2 L' R Fw2 B' D2 F D Bw' Fw' B2 D Bw R Uw2 B' Dw Uw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' F Uw B2 L' Bw' D' Fw L' D' Bw2 Fw2 Dw'
*5. *Dw2 Uw2 U2 F' B' R U' Rw' U Rw' F' Bw Rw2 U' R' U' Lw Dw R2 Lw' Uw' D' Bw2 Dw2 D Uw2 Lw' L' Fw F' Dw2 Bw2 F2 B2 Dw2 D R' Dw' R2 Fw' F' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' R B F2 D2 R2 Rw D' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 R Uw' U' D' Rw2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 Fw' Lw 3Rw2 L2 F' Fw R 3Rw 3Uw Rw 3Rw' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 3Rw2 R' F Bw2 Uw L 3Fw' U' F 3Fw2 R Lw' L2 Uw Rw2 3Fw Bw Dw Uw2 L Uw U' Dw2 3Rw' D' 3Rw Dw2 3Rw' Lw' D2 R2 U L F Bw Rw2 3Fw' Dw' Uw2 Bw L 3Rw' Uw2 Rw' R2 3Uw Fw2 Rw B Fw R' D2 Bw' R Fw Dw' F U Bw 3Uw' Dw2 Rw' F Rw' Uw'
*2. *U' Fw D2 Rw 3Rw' R U 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 L 3Uw2 D2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' L B D 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' R2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' 3Fw F2 B' Uw Lw' 3Rw2 B 3Rw' Lw B2 F2 Uw' Lw' U 3Rw2 B2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' Bw' F R 3Fw L' Rw2 Dw' 3Fw F' Bw2 3Rw Uw2 Rw' B' L2 Lw F' U' Dw Uw' L R2 U2 Uw' F2 D2 3Fw2 B2 U F' R 3Uw2 Bw
*3. *Uw 3Rw' U2 Bw' R B F2 Rw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Fw' Rw' Lw2 F' Dw2 Bw2 L' Uw F' Lw' B Fw' Rw 3Fw' D Uw2 3Uw L' Uw' Dw R L' Lw' Bw Dw' Lw2 Rw' U' Fw Dw2 Lw 3Rw' F L2 Uw2 Lw' F' 3Uw2 Bw' U' Bw' U Rw' Fw B' F2 R L B2 Bw2 Lw 3Uw Lw' D Dw B2 Uw Rw' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw U' Rw B' L U2 Rw' 3Fw' Dw
*4. *Fw 3Fw' Uw' B L2 U Rw2 3Fw2 B' Uw R D2 Rw2 3Rw2 F' L' R 3Fw' Dw B' Dw2 L U' 3Rw2 Rw2 U2 Lw' 3Rw R Dw Fw Uw' F' Rw' Fw2 3Fw' U2 Uw 3Fw Dw' U Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B F Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' D 3Rw Bw F B R2 Bw 3Uw Dw L D2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 Lw' 3Fw2 Lw R' Rw 3Rw' D2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw' Lw Uw' Bw
*5. *F Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 D' R F' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw F Dw B D2 Dw Uw2 B2 F' Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw U' F Lw2 U2 D2 R' F U2 Dw' B' R' Dw2 D Uw2 3Rw Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 R Rw2 Uw Fw' 3Uw2 F2 Uw2 U L2 Fw' Lw' U' Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 B' F Lw F D' 3Uw Uw L Uw L Bw' B' Lw2 Rw D L2 R Bw2 F Dw Rw Lw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Lw' B L2 R D' R2 Fw' 3Lw' Uw2 3Bw 3Dw2 3Bw' Bw2 D L 3Lw Lw 3Uw2 Dw' Uw 3Bw2 R F' B L2 3Bw2 3Fw' R B' 3Lw' R 3Fw2 B' 3Rw R' D 3Lw 3Fw2 F B' Fw' 3Bw Dw2 3Uw' D2 B Uw' 3Dw B2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 U Fw F Bw2 3Dw Dw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw' Lw R2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw' 3Rw Fw2 3Lw U' 3Bw' Bw' Rw' U2 3Fw' F 3Dw' 3Bw 3Uw' B' L 3Rw' F Dw 3Uw' R2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 F2 U' 3Rw B' 3Dw' Rw2 Fw2
*2. *3Dw 3Lw' B' R2 U B2 U Uw Lw2 Uw2 3Bw' L D2 Rw' 3Bw F2 Rw2 Fw D' 3Lw 3Dw2 Fw2 3Bw' Uw 3Uw U' Bw' 3Uw' U2 3Fw' Rw2 L U F2 3Uw L' 3Lw U2 Bw 3Fw' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Dw L Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Dw2 R2 3Rw2 3Bw' U Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 Lw2 Bw' D F2 R 3Dw' Lw2 Fw Bw2 Uw' Lw Uw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw' F 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw 3Lw' R2 Lw 3Uw 3Bw' Lw' Uw2 3Rw2 L2 3Lw2 3Fw2 Rw D2 3Bw' F2 B 3Fw U2 Dw' 3Uw Rw2 B2 Lw Dw F2 3Fw2
*3. *U2 3Dw Rw2 Fw2 U 3Rw2 Uw2 B Rw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 L' Lw 3Fw Uw2 F2 B2 Uw' 3Lw' Dw2 D R2 Dw 3Bw2 U 3Rw' D' 3Uw Dw' 3Lw2 3Bw 3Rw Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw' R' D2 3Rw' 3Fw Uw Dw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw Uw2 R Rw' 3Lw2 U 3Bw' F 3Lw2 3Bw' U Bw2 3Uw 3Bw Bw' L2 3Rw' B2 Lw2 D' 3Dw2 R L2 3Lw' Dw 3Uw F 3Fw' Lw' Uw L2 Rw2 Lw Dw2 Bw 3Uw R2 3Rw' Fw Lw2 U' Bw2 3Uw' R2 L2 Uw F B' R2 Fw2 D' 3Lw' Uw 3Bw' D Fw' Bw'
*4. *Fw F 3Dw2 U F' R Bw' 3Uw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Bw Rw' 3Fw' Bw' B2 3Lw' Rw' D2 Bw' Lw2 3Lw' Uw' 3Bw B2 F' 3Uw Fw 3Rw R2 Fw' U Dw' Bw2 D2 F2 U2 3Fw L2 D Dw2 F L Uw' 3Fw Fw R B2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Fw D2 3Lw2 Fw' Rw' D' Rw2 U2 Lw2 B Uw 3Bw Rw 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw Bw' 3Fw' Uw2 F B2 3Rw F2 3Rw 3Bw Lw Fw' L 3Dw2 Uw' 3Rw 3Dw' 3Uw Lw' R L' 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 Fw' Bw' D2 U' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw' B' 3Bw' 3Uw'
*5. *D' Dw Uw2 L' U2 F' Rw 3Lw' 3Uw Dw' Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw' Dw F2 3Uw 3Dw Uw Dw' F D' Uw' 3Uw B2 R2 3Bw U' Bw' B2 3Rw' L' 3Bw2 B 3Rw Lw' Uw' U' 3Rw2 Bw' D L Dw2 3Dw2 Bw2 3Uw Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw 3Rw' Lw' 3Dw 3Rw2 B' Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' Uw2 3Uw' L' D 3Bw F Lw2 B2 3Rw2 Dw2 F 3Bw' R' Lw' Dw2 3Lw' U2 3Bw2 F 3Lw' F2 Bw2 Lw Dw' Bw2 L2 3Rw' F' 3Uw2 R' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 3Lw2 L2 U' 3Fw2 Bw' L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U' F R F R2 U' R' U' R'
*2. *U R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' R U' R' U2
*3. *U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R' F U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D B2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 D2 R U2 B D2 U2 R F2 D' B' D Rw2 Uw'
*2. *U' D L' F B' U' F2 U' R' B' U2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D2 Fw Uw
*3. *B' U D2 L2 B R D' B' D R' L2 U' R2 U2 D' L2 D' F Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R D R B' U L B U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 F U B2 Fw2 U R2 U2 B2 U' Fw2 D B2 Uw2 Rw2 B' L2 Fw D' R Uw R Fw U Fw2 Uw2 B L
*2. *D' F L' F2 U' R2 B' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 U R D' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 F' Uw2 B' R Uw2 L B' R U2 Uw R' F D2 R' Rw D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U' z
*3. *F2 D2 F D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 D' B' F2 U2 D R2 B L U B2 Uw2 B R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 R2 B U2 Fw2 R B2 L' Uw' R U' Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw' Uw2 F' Uw' R D' x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw2 B2 D2 Lw B Uw Rw L2 U2 Fw Lw Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw' B2 R2 L Uw L2 U2 B' Rw2 L B2 D Lw2 L2 U2 Fw' B2 L2 R2 B' D' B' Lw' D2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 F Dw Uw2 B' D B' Dw' D2 B' Lw' L' Dw Bw2 Dw' Rw Uw' Fw 3Uw2
*2. *Fw' Rw' Fw Bw' L2 R U Fw Rw2 Dw Lw Rw Bw' Uw2 L' D2 Lw' F' L B Uw F2 R2 Lw2 Fw2 Lw R' U' Lw B D Fw' B D' Lw2 R Bw2 Uw Rw B L2 B F' Dw Fw Dw Fw2 B2 R' Dw' Fw2 R2 L' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R' Bw' Uw2 3Uw
*3. *Bw2 L Fw2 Lw Dw F R D' Dw' F2 D' F' B R Bw2 Fw2 Dw L U2 Dw' D' Fw Bw Rw2 Dw Fw F Dw' Lw Fw Lw Rw2 Dw' Uw U Fw Uw2 Lw2 D Uw' Lw Uw' U' Dw F B' Uw' U' L Rw' D2 F2 Rw' R U' D2 Dw' B Lw2 Fw2 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Fw L 3Rw' 3Fw' F Lw' L' 3Fw F2 Fw 3Uw' L2 Fw2 Dw' Uw Bw2 L Lw Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw' F' Lw2 Uw 3Rw2 Fw Lw' 3Fw2 F' 3Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' F' 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw' Fw F B2 Bw' 3Fw' R' 3Rw2 3Uw2 U' B2 3Uw' Rw R' 3Uw 3Fw Lw2 U Uw F' 3Rw B R' 3Uw2 L F2 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 B2 L2 D U2 3Uw' Uw R D' Lw' F Bw' x' y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' 3Fw' D2 B Bw L' Rw2 B' L' Fw' Uw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw 3Bw 3Lw Bw' Dw2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw Lw2 R Bw Fw2 3Uw D Dw' Uw2 Lw L' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 U2 Fw2 Lw2 U Rw Lw' Dw' 3Bw' Bw L2 D2 B 3Fw' Fw' 3Dw2 R Rw Uw' L' Dw' 3Bw Rw' Dw2 3Lw L 3Rw Dw' U 3Dw2 D' 3Rw2 Dw' Rw2 U2 3Fw Lw 3Rw' F 3Lw' F B Uw' Fw 3Bw Dw2 F 3Rw2 3Fw U' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Lw' F' Dw2 Lw' U2 3Lw Uw2 3Uw' F' 3Bw' Dw Bw2 F 3Uw' x y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R B' L R F R F D' U' L F' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *F R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 D' F R' D' F' U' L2 B R U Rw2 Uw
*3. *F' L' U2 F' U' R2 D2 R D' R2 B D2 L2 D2 F R2 F U2 F' Uw
*4. *R B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R D L B' D' F R' B L' Uw'
*5. *D2 B L2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R' U F' L' B D' B L2 R' Uw'
*6. *D U' R2 U' B2 F2 R' B D B L F R' F' D' B2 R2 F Rw2
*7. *U2 L2 D F2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R' D' R2 U2 B2 U' R' B U Rw2
*8. *R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U' F U2 L' B2 U' L' B2 R' F' D' Rw
*9. *F' L U' F' B2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' B' L2 B2 R D L' D Rw
*10. *U' R' D' R D2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 U L2 U' B R2 B' R2 Fw' Uw
*11. *R B D R' L2 D2 F' L' F2 U2 R' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R B U' Rw2 Uw
*12. *B' R D2 U2 F R2 B' F' D' U' F' U' F2 U2 L R2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*13. *U2 D' F' R2 B' R2 B' R D2 L B L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*14. *L' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' U2 F D' L' B R2 U' R Fw
*15. *D' L' F' L2 R2 F U2 B L2 U' R' F L F U' B D' R Fw Uw
*16. *R F2 U' R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 B L2 U B2 L2 U L R B' R Fw Uw2
*17. *L' U2 R' F R2 F U' D' F' U2 F' B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 R B2 Rw' Uw
*18. *D2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 F' R' D L R' B' L2 R' F D2 Rw2 Uw2
*19. *D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' L B' L2 F2 U B' R' F' L B' Rw2 Uw'
*20. *L' B' U R D2 F R2 B' R2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 R F2 L U2 F D Fw Uw
*21. *R2 D2 F' D2 L' D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B' U F' D' F L' F Uw
*22. *R2 B2 U' L U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' L R' D F L' D2 Fw' Uw'
*23. *F' L2 B D' R B2 L D' L U R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 B2 R Fw
*24. *U' L' B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' F' L' U' R2 B2 R D L D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*25. *B2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 U2 F' L' R B U2 L2 D2 U R' B' L2 Fw Uw2
*26. *B' L2 U' B L' F2 B' D2 L F R2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U Rw2 Uw2
*27. *L' B2 D F' D2 B2 F' R2 B' U2 F U2 D' L D L' F2 U2 F' Rw'
*28. *U2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L B U' F' L' D L' F2 L' B D' Fw'
*29. *F U R' D B' L U2 L2 F U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L B2 Rw2
*30. *U' R' D' F L U2 R' D2 R F2 L' B U F' L2 D2 B' U' Rw' Uw2
*31. *B L F L' F' U D2 L' F D B' U2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*32. *L' F' U F' R2 U2 B2 L B2 L' U2 B' D2 U B R2 D B Rw2
*33. *U2 L U2 L B L2 U D' B R' F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 Fw' Uw'
*34. *B' U' F' U2 R F L2 F2 D' L' R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' D R2 F2 Uw
*35. *U' B2 L U R B D2 F B2 L U2 F2 B2 R F2 L U2 R2 U B Uw2
*36. *L R2 D' L2 R2 D F2 R2 L D' F' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 B F' D' Rw2 Uw2
*37. *L' D' F2 B' D2 B2 U F' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D Fw' Uw
*38. *U2 B2 U F2 B' D2 R' F2 B' D' B2 R D2 R' L2 B2 L U' Rw2 Uw2
*39. *F' L' D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' R' U B2 D2 F L D U2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *U R U2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 R F' U' F R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L2 R' Fw Uw
*41. *F' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' D2 U2 R' U B' D' R U B' U' Rw2 Uw
*42. *L' D F R' F' B L B L U' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F' D Fw' Uw
*43. *D2 R' B F2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 L' U L' R' F L' U2 F' D2 Fw Uw2
*44. *D B2 U2 L R B2 L B2 U2 R2 D L D' B U F2 R F D' Rw2 Uw'
*45. *U D R2 F2 B' L' F L' B2 L2 U' D' B2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 R' Fw'
*46. *D2 L R' U2 R D2 F' U2 L R F U R D2 U' L R' Fw Uw2
*47. *U D R' U' D2 B' L' U F U2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 U B' Rw'
*48. *U2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D B2 U' B' L F2 U R' D2 F D2 R' U F Rw Uw2
*49. *R2 B' U2 D L2 F' D2 F' R' U2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 U' R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*50. *F D2 L2 B2 L' B2 D' F B L' F' D2 B' D2 B U2 B L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *D' L F2 D2 R D2 L R U2 B' D2 U' L' F2 D U' L D2 B' Rw Uw2
*52. *R2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B D' R B2 F' R' U2 R U2 B D2 Fw
*53. *D' L2 U' F2 L2 D F' D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D B L F2 Uw2
*54. *B' U' L' F' R2 D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L2 U' B F D R' D' F Rw Uw
*55. *B U' R' L2 U2 B R2 B L F2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 Fw Uw2
*56. *R2 D' L U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R F' L D' U L' R' F U2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *L F B2 U' L D2 L2 F2 B' R' U' R2 U B2 R2 U' D B Rw' Uw2
*58. *L' F R2 F L' U2 D2 L' B' L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L D' Rw Uw2
*59. *L2 D U F2 U L2 U F R2 U2 R' U L D B2 U L2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*60. *R' U' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B F2 U2 B L D F U R B F Rw
*61. *D2 F2 U F2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 L' R2 U' B' L U R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*62. *U2 D L B2 R' L B' D R2 U' D R U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 Rw Uw'
*63. *D' F2 R' F2 U2 B L2 U2 B' L2 B' U R2 B' F R B' D' U2 Rw'
*64. *U R2 L2 U2 F' U R' B' D' F' D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 Fw Uw
*65. *D L B2 L' U2 F R' L2 F B' D R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L' Uw
*66. *L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R' F' D' R2 D B D B U L' D2 Rw2
*67. *L' R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U2 F D2 F L' F R Fw
*68. *F2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R' U' B F U B2 L' D' L D L' Fw
*69. *D' L' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U' F2 D B R' F' U' B R' U' B2 D' Rw' Uw'
*70. *L' B2 U2 F B2 D B2 L U' D' B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 Rw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' D' R2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D2 L U B L' F R D R'
*2. *R B' U' L' R2 U2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U B2 L'
*3. *D L U2 F R B' R' F' D' F' U' D2 R2 D2 B2 R L' B2 R
*4. *B2 U2 R2 U F2 U R2 D R2 B L D2 L2 F' L B U2 F U
*5. *D2 F2 U D2 F2 L' B U R' F2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R' D' F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D B2 L F U2 F2 R2 B'
*2. *R' B' R2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D B' L' F' L' D' F2 D2 R'
*3. *B' D' F' R U D B2 L' D2 R L2 F U2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F U2
*4. *U2 L U2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 B F' D' L2 U F
*5. *B' U D2 L' D L2 U2 R F' L U L2 U' D L2 F2 U2 D F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R F' U2 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 B L D' U L2
*2. *U' R B D' L B' U R' D R B' L2 F2 L F2 L B2 R
*3. *F D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D F2 L2 R' B U' B
*4. *B' U B2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 R' U' R U L R' F' U'
*5. *B2 L' D2 B D2 B D' F' R B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F' U2 F B2 L B U F' D F' R2 D2 F R2 L2 B L2 B U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U B2 U' B2 U' B2 D F' U B' D2 L U' R U B R2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 B' U L' R2 F D2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L' B2 D U F' L' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' F' U2 R U' R' U F U2
*3. *B2 L B R D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 L2 R' U' B' R' B D U2
*4. *D' R F' R' U' L2 D L F B2 L2 D' B2 U2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 U Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 B D2 R2 D Rw2 B' U2 D' Rw' D Rw2 L Fw2 Rw' Fw' R2 Uw' U F2 Uw' F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' U F' U2 R U R' F' U'
*3. *L' D2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' U L2 D' F2 L U2 F D U
*4. *R' B' U D' L' F2 R' D R' B D2 R2 B U2 B L2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw2 R' B Uw2 F D2 F2 Rw2 R' F' U2 F2 Uw B2 L' U B2 D' Rw F' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R
*5. *Bw2 Lw2 Uw' D2 B2 Dw' Fw Bw L' Fw' B L' Bw Lw' Rw' U Lw Bw F Rw Fw F' R' Bw F' Fw' B' D2 L Uw' B' R2 Lw Bw2 B' Rw' U Dw L' Fw2 Rw2 B' Lw Fw Lw' Rw' D Lw2 B Uw' B' Bw2 D Bw' B Fw2 R2 F' Lw Uw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 F R U2 R' F R2 U' R2
*3. *U F L B D2 L B2 R' D2 U2 L' B F R B U2 L' U
*4. *D2 U F2 R2 F D2 R' B F D' L' U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 Rw2 Fw2 R B' L F Uw2 F' R U2 F2 Rw2 Uw L2 F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 R Fw' Rw' D2 B'
*5. *Bw' Rw2 Bw Rw F Lw L Bw Lw Dw Bw2 Fw2 R' Lw2 D Bw L' B R2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw B' D Bw' F' Uw R2 L Bw Lw' B' D' U Lw' Uw' L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' R2 Rw Uw' L2 Lw' R2 Rw2 Dw Fw Rw2 F' Bw2 Fw L2 D2 L' Lw B D'
*6. *D 3Rw' F2 3Uw B R2 Fw2 Rw' L2 Lw 3Uw F' Lw Dw2 L R' Dw Rw 3Uw2 D2 Dw2 Rw Bw R' 3Fw' B2 Lw2 Rw U' B' 3Rw Lw2 Uw 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw Bw2 L2 Bw' Fw Uw2 Rw Uw2 Lw' Uw D' Dw2 3Rw' U' Fw2 Rw2 B' R' F' R' Dw2 R' Lw' U Bw2 U2 D2 Dw F' 3Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 3Fw U' 3Rw B D' 3Rw L B2 F R' B' D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 F
*3. *U2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F R' F2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B U' R2
*4. *U' B D L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B R' U2 R U2 B R' Rw2 Uw2 F U D2 B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' Rw2 F' R Uw2 Rw D U2 B' Uw' Fw' Uw2 R' Fw Rw
*5. *Fw Rw' Lw' D' F' L U' Rw F2 Rw L2 B D2 Bw2 D' U B Uw2 Lw' D L' Lw2 B' Dw Fw2 Lw2 R' F B' U Dw' Bw' R' L F Lw Dw2 Bw' U2 Dw' Fw Lw B' Fw Dw Uw2 F B' L' Bw2 Dw' D' B2 Lw2 Uw Bw2 R2 Uw2 L Rw2
*6. *Uw' U' R D' L2 3Rw2 Bw2 L Dw D2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' B' Fw 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 Uw' D2 Fw' 3Fw L U' Lw' Rw' U2 D Fw2 Bw2 R 3Rw F2 Bw2 3Uw' U2 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw B2 Dw L' R2 Dw' Fw' L' Rw Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw' R2 3Fw2 Dw D 3Rw2 R' B2 3Uw' B F' Bw' Lw2 B' Lw' 3Rw2 Bw Uw' U2 Dw L2 F Fw D' 3Rw2 Rw' B Lw2 Bw 3Rw
*7. *Bw2 Dw2 U Uw2 3Uw2 B2 D' 3Bw 3Uw' Dw Bw' R' Dw2 D' 3Rw 3Dw' 3Bw F' Dw2 3Lw' Rw' Lw' Dw2 L2 Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw2 Lw' Rw D2 B Uw2 L2 Bw Rw Uw Fw Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw' Lw Uw U' F Dw 3Lw2 3Rw2 F' 3Lw L Dw' 3Fw' B' R 3Dw' Uw D Rw Dw L2 R D' U Fw Dw' 3Bw2 Rw F2 R2 3Fw' 3Rw' F2 Uw2 3Dw' Rw' D 3Lw Fw Lw L' Dw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Lw' Rw' F2 3Rw Bw D Rw B' F' U' 3Uw 3Rw' U R2 3Rw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR2- DL2+ UL3- U3- R1+ D1+ L2- ALL5- y2 U3+ R1+ D4- L4+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR1- DR2+ DL5+ UL4- U6+ R0+ D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U3- R6+ D1+ L2- ALL2+ UR UL
*3. *UR3+ DR5- DL5+ UL4- U3- R5+ D1+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R4+ D1+ L3- ALL1- UR DR UL
*4. *UR5+ DR5+ DL2- UL1- U3+ R1- D6+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U5+ R4+ D2- L3- ALL5- UR DR DL
*5. *UR4+ DR3+ DL4+ UL1+ U5+ R2- D3- L5+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R1- D4- L5- ALL3+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U' B U' R' U R' U' R' L' U' l' b
*2. *B R' L R L U' R B' L' B L u l' r b
*3. *B' L' R' U' B' U' L' U L' U R r'
*4. *L R L B' L U R U' B' R' U' u' l b'
*5. *L' R U' L B' U' R L' R' L' B u r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (1,-5) / (3,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,-4) / (2,0) / (2,-2) / (0,-3) /
*2. *(0,-1) / (1,-5) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-4)
*3. *(0,5) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (6,0) /
*4. *(0,5) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,0) / (2,-3) / (6,-2)
*5. *(1,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (-5,0) / (6,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U L' B' U' B L R' L R'
*2. *L R U R U' R U B L' U' B
*3. *B L U B' L B U' R' U R' L
*4. *U L U B' R L' R L U L' U
*5. *L R B R' B L' R U R U B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *L2 flip U2 BL U L' BL2 BR U2 flip R2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 BR' BL2 U R2' U2 R2' F' U2 F2' R2 F2 U2' R2 U R2'
*2. *flip R U2' F BR R2 U2' BR2' flip F' L2 U BR2 BL2' U' BR2 BL2 F U R' U2 F2' R' U F' R F2 U'
*3. *BL2' L U' BL L2 BR BL2 flip BR2' R2' U2 BR U' L2' BR2' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F2' U2' F U R2
*4. *L' U2 F R2 U2 R2 L flip U R' L' BR BL2 BR R2' U F' U2' F U R2 F2 R2' F2' R'
*5. *F2 R2 BR2' U' L F' U2' L' flip U BL2 L' BL L2' F U' L2 BR2 F' U R2' U2' R2' F2 R2' U2 F' R2' F R2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U' R F'
*3. *R2 F2 R D2 L B2 D2 R U R D L F L2 U' L' D B' R2
*4. *R2 D2 F' L' U2 B R2 B' D2 B R2 F' L D B2 D2 B' R' U Rw2 Uw2 R B2 Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 L' R' B' R B2 Uw F U2 L' Uw' R' Rw' Uw2 Fw' Rw B D U
*5. *D' L Rw B2 Fw U' Dw' Rw' Dw D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B Uw2 Fw R' Lw2 Uw L' Lw B2 F' R' Uw B' Fw D' L2 R' U Fw2 L' Dw2 R2 U Rw Dw D' L2 Rw Fw Lw' U' D' Uw2 R' Uw2 R2 L' Fw' B U2 Bw' Uw' L2 Dw2 Rw2 B D2
*OH. *U2 R' D2 L' R' U2 L D2 F2 D B' U2 R' B L2 U' B' D'
*Clock. *UR4- DR0+ DL4+ UL5- U5+ R4+ D5- L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R0+ D2+ L1- ALL3- DL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B L R' B L R B L' B' R' L' l r' b
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (4,1) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (4,-2) / (-2,0)
*Skewb. *U L B' U R' U' B U' B U B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R l' L' f r f l B' L F' L' R' B' L R' B'
*2. *L' F' f F r f l' B R B R' B L'
*3. *r b' B L' f' l L l R B L R F' R
*4. *R' B' f' F l' b f r' f B L B' R' F' L' F
*5. *F l f F r' b l r' f R' F' R' B' L F' R F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U' Lw' Bw U L' R B' Rw' L' Uw Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw Lw Uw Lw u' l r b'
*2. *B' Rw Lw U R' B Uw L' B' Lw' R Uw' Bw' Uw Lw Bw Uw' Rw Lw Bw u' l
*3. *U L' Rw U' B Rw U' L' Bw' L Uw Bw' Uw' Bw Lw Rw' Lw l' b'
*4. *Lw B' Uw Rw' L Bw Rw' U' Lw' R' B' Lw' Bw Lw Bw Rw Bw' u r' b
*5. *U Rw' Lw Bw Uw U' Rw' B' Rw Uw' Lw Bw Lw u l b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R2 D R D L U L U R2 U L D2 R U L U R D L U L D3 L U3 R D3 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R U2 L D3 R U L2 D R U2 L D L U R D R U L U L D2 R D R U2 L U R2 D2 L U L2 D R2 U R D2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R2 D L U2 R D L3 U R D2 R D R U2 L D2 L U L U R2 D2 R U L D L U2 R U L D2 L U2 R D R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R D R U2 R D L U L U R2 D L2 D L D R3 U L U2 L D2 L D R3 U L U L D2 R U2 L D L U2 R D2 L D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L2 U R U R D2 L D L U2 R U L2 D R2 U R D L D2 L U L U R2 U L D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' D2 B' R L2 D U B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F' D' R' B' F' R2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R U L2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 R F R2 B2 D' F2 R' D' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L D2 L2 B D U L2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 B' D' R B2 L' B2 F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U D' F' D B' R2 D R L' B2 R2 F2 L F' B2 D' L2 D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L F U R D B D2 B' R' F U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B L B' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L B' U2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 D B D2 R' D2 U' L2
*2. *F R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 D B2 L U F' R' D' B2 R D R' U
*3. *L U' D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 R2 B' U R' D' U L2 F2 U L'
*4. *U2 F2 U' D2 L2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' U2 L U' L R
*5. *L' U L F R' D L U F B' R2 F2 B2 L' F2 R D2 R2 B2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UR RF UR UF RF UF UL UB UL UB UL LB UL LB RF RB UR LF UL UF LF UL UF UB RB UR UB UL DB DL LB DB DF LF UL UB DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF-2 UR+ DF+2 DL LB+ DF+
*2. * UR UL UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL LB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL RB UR UF UB UL RB LF UL UF UB UR UF UB RB DB DR DF DL DB DR DF RF DL DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ DB+2 DR RF+ UR-
*3. * UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UF LB RF UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UR RB UB UR UL UF RB LF UL UF UR LB UB LB UL RB DB DL LB UL DL DB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+2 LB+2 RF UR-2 DL LB-2 UL-2 RB-2 UB+ DF+ LF+2 DF LF- DR+
*4. * UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UF LB UL UF UR UF UB UL RF UF RF UF UR RB UB UL UF UR RB UR LF UL LF UL UB LF DB LB DB DL DF LF UL DL DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ DF UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL LF UL+2 RB DF DR+ RF+2 DR RF DR+2 RF+ DF RF RB+ DF+ DR RB DR+
*5. * UF UB UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UR LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UL UB LB UB UR UF UR RF RB UR RF LF UF UR UB RF LF UF UR UL UF UB UR RB LF DR DB DF DL DR RF RB DB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- LF+2 RB+2 UR RB-2 DF LF+2 DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L U F U R U' R' F' U' L' F R U R' U' F' U L' U' R L' F R' L U' R U' R' U F BL' B L BL' BR R U
*2. *U' L' U R' L' F' L F R U BL' B' BL L U BL' B' BL L' U R' U R' F' U F' R L' U' L' R L' BR D' L R' F U' BR
*3. *BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' F BR' D' BR R F BR' D' BR U L R' L U R' U' R' U' L F U F' BL U' R B D' F
*4. *F' R F' BR' F' D' F D BR R F' R U L F L' F' U' F L' U' F' L U L U F' L U F R F' B D BL BR' B' D'
*5. *L' F R U R' U' F' U' L' F R' F' U L F R' F' L U' L U R' L' R' U F U' F' R F' U D L BR BL' F' BR U' BL'


----------



## ichcubegerne (Feb 20, 2022)

Only 1k solves away from Mats, hehe


----------



## Jacck (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice stat!
But be aware of @DGCubes, Daniel is pushing a lot right now. Once he got me, maybe he really starts through


----------



## ichcubegerne (Feb 21, 2022)

Jacck said:


> Nice stat!
> But be aware of @DGCubes, Daniel is pushing a lot right now. Once he got me, maybe he really starts through


Yeah, but he only does like 15-20 solves more than I do per week, so it would take him at least 5 years to catch up to me like this


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2022)

Results for week 7: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, RP_Cubed, and Shaun Mack!

*2x2x2*(169)
1.  1.30 asacuber
2.  1.33 BrianJ
3.  1.34 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.42 Cubic Pro Max
5.  1.51 logofetesulo1
6.  1.68 Legomanz
7.  1.72 ExultantCarn
8.  1.78 Luke Garrett
9.  1.90 Benjamin Warry
10.  1.94 RP_Cubed
11.  1.98 Caíque crispim
12.  1.99 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  2.02 darrensaito
14.  2.04 DhruvA
15.  2.16 sean_cut4
16.  2.18 turtwig
17.  2.26 Shaun Mack
18.  2.39 TipsterTrickster 
19.  2.40 asiahyoo1997
20.  2.46 NoahCubing
21.  2.58 npaul282
21.  2.58 Zeke Mackay
23.  2.59 fun at the joy
24.  2.61 Cuber2s
25.  2.63 Boris McCoy
26.  2.64 DLXCubing
27.  2.72 TheCubingAddict980
28.  2.80 cuberkid10
29.  2.85 YouCubing
30.  2.86 Liam Wadek
31.  2.89 Antto Pitkänen
32.  2.94 Brendyn Dunagan
32.  2.94 MartinN13
32.  2.94 Cody_Caston
35.  2.99 Benyó
36.  3.02 DGCubes
37.  3.09 owendonnelly
38.  3.12 Ontricus
39.  3.20 any name you wish
40.  3.21 tJardigradHe
41.  3.22 remopihel
41.  3.22 ARSCubing
43.  3.27 BradenTheMagician
44.  3.32 Ricardo Zapata
45.  3.33 SpeedyReedy
46.  3.34 vishwasankarcubing
47.  3.35 VectorCubes
48.  3.39 Heewon Seo
49.  3.42 Nuuk cuber
50.  3.45 beabernardes
51.  3.59 Dream Cubing
52.  3.67 lilwoaji
53.  3.69 Fisko
54.  3.70 CubableYT
54.  3.70 Cale S
56.  3.71 Cillian
57.  3.72 DesertWolf
58.  3.74 sash22
59.  3.79 jihu1011
60.  3.83 parkertrager
61.  3.86 ichcubegerne
62.  3.87 sigalig
63.  3.96 Fred Lang
64.  4.00 lumes2121
65.  4.03 tommyo11
66.  4.04 TheReasonableCuber
67.  4.06 Camerone Chin
68.  4.07 JustGoodCuber
69.  4.08 sqAree
70.  4.09 brad711
71.  4.16 Cubey_Tube
72.  4.21 CB21
73.  4.22 midnightcuberx
74.  4.23 eyeballboi
75.  4.26 weatherman223
76.  4.34 Arachane
77.  4.35 Ianwubby
78.  4.36 WoowyBaby
79.  4.42 Isaiah Scott
80.  4.44 colegemuth
81.  4.45 Sub1Hour
82.  4.48 agradess2
83.  4.53 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  4.55 Parke187
85.  4.60 Firestorming_1
86.  4.61 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  4.63 trangium
88.  4.84 Loffy8
89.  4.86 Riddler97
90.  4.87 superkitkat106
91.  4.88 bennettstouder
92.  4.91 Der Der
93.  4.96 oliverpallo
94.  5.16 EvanWright1
95.  5.21 Astr4l
96.  5.23 White KB
97.  5.28 Predther
98.  5.30 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
99.  5.33 hydynn
100.  5.34 drpfisherman
101.  5.39 qwr
102.  5.40 PCCuber
103.  5.42 Alpha cuber
103.  5.42 revaldoah
105.  5.44 Hubbabubba10100
106.  5.55 d2polld
107.  5.57 Neon47
108.  5.58 hah27
109.  5.63 Dylan Swarts
110.  5.70 wearephamily1719
111.  5.71 waiyan
112.  5.76 CaptainCuber
113.  5.83 CryptoConnor
114.  5.88 Ulysse
115.  5.94 Lightning
116.  5.96 Martwin
117.  6.04 OriEy
118.  6.08 samuel roveran
118.  6.08 Li Xiang
120.  6.21 Pfannkuchener
120.  6.21 Mike Hughey
122.  6.43 JAcubes
123.  6.44 BadSpeedCuber
124.  6.61 GooseCuber
125.  6.63 CubiBubi
126.  6.67 KellanTheCubingCoder
127.  6.91 SPEEEEED
128.  6.93 Theoruff
129.  6.98 Lewis
130.  7.04 SentsuiJack2403
131.  7.07 Merp
132.  7.15 linus.sch
133.  7.32 Janster1909
134.  7.35 FalconInsane
135.  7.52 Swamp347
135.  7.52 One Wheel
137.  7.63 balugawale
138.  7.77 Parth
139.  8.02 Odis From Barnyard
140.  8.11 cometcubes
141.  8.31 pb_cuber
142.  8.45 sporteisvogel
143.  8.63 Hyperion
144.  8.78 Rubika-37-021204
145.  9.04 Mytprodude
146.  9.16 freshcuber.de
147.  9.30 nanocube
148.  9.54 Jrg
149.  9.55 Sellerie11
150.  9.62 Amadoj
151.  9.64 MarkA64
152.  9.65 kflynn
153.  9.70 4ce7heGuy
154.  9.91 OllieCubing
155.  10.07 RonnyAce
156.  10.19 aamiel
157.  10.44 thomas.sch
158.  11.48 MCRocks323
159.  13.16 YaBoiKemp
160.  13.86 Jacck
161.  16.37 ForcefleeCubez
162.  17.97 Donavan
163.  19.19 Chandra.cuber
164.  20.21 zerokool14
165.  20.71 MatsBergsten
166.  21.64 Krökeldil
167.  22.82 Jlit
168.  36.25 BAnnaCubes12
169.  40.63 Irotholoro


*3x3x3*(218)
1.  6.64 Luke Garrett
2.  6.94 BrianJ
3.  7.20 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  7.31 RP_Cubed
5.  7.40 Mantas U
6.  7.41 darrensaito
7.  7.43 lilwoaji
8.  7.44 Zeke Mackay
9.  7.63 NoahCubing
10.  7.81 Heewon Seo
10.  7.81 EvanWright1
12.  7.92 Shaun Mack
13.  8.07 Max C.
14.  8.46 Charles Jerome
15.  8.51 Isaiah Scott
15.  8.51 cuberkid10
17.  8.61 2017LAMB06
18.  8.64 GenTheThief
19.  8.65 ExultantCarn
20.  8.72 npaul282
20.  8.72 remopihel
22.  8.74 Boris McCoy
23.  8.91 DhruvA
24.  8.94 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  8.98 parkertrager
26.  9.05 logofetesulo1
26.  9.05 Cale S
28.  9.15 FishyIshy
29.  9.20 sean_cut4
29.  9.20 asacuber
31.  9.26 Camerone Chin
32.  9.36 mihnea3000
33.  9.38 NathanaelCubes
34.  9.40 Arachane
34.  9.40 eyeballboi
36.  9.45 jihu1011
37.  9.47 vishwasankarcubing
38.  9.51 sash22
39.  9.56 tJardigradHe
40.  9.57 turtwig
41.  9.61 BradenTheMagician
42.  9.65 ichcubegerne
43.  9.72 agradess2
44.  9.74 Dream Cubing
45.  9.78 Oxzowachi
46.  9.83 PCCuber
47.  9.97 DGCubes
48.  9.99 FaLoL
49.  10.03 SpeedyReedy
50.  10.04 Liam Wadek
51.  10.06 Caíque crispim
52.  10.16 Benyó
53.  10.22 owendonnelly
54.  10.42 Keenan Johnson
55.  10.50 tommyo11
56.  10.53 YouCubing
57.  10.60 Ontricus
57.  10.60 20luky3
59.  10.68 MartinN13
60.  10.73 sigalig
61.  10.78 nico_german_cuber
62.  10.88 VectorCubes
63.  10.92 lumes2121
64.  10.94 Cody_Caston
65.  11.06 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  11.19 Ricardo Zapata
67.  11.21 CubableYT
68.  11.22 wearephamily1719
69.  11.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
69.  11.24 Nuuk cuber
71.  11.25 Cillian
72.  11.26 Benjamin Warry
73.  11.27 RapsinSix
74.  11.33 Cubey_Tube
75.  11.38 TheCubingAddict980
76.  11.49 beabernardes
77.  11.52 Riddler97
77.  11.52 RFMX
79.  11.60 hah27
80.  11.64 weatherman223
80.  11.64 Cuber2s
82.  11.69 brad711
82.  11.69 Michael DeLaRosa
84.  11.81 midnightcuberx
85.  11.83 JakeAK
86.  11.86 TheReasonableCuber
87.  11.97 Sub1Hour
88.  11.99 Fred Lang
89.  12.02 Mattia Pasquini
90.  12.04 Fisko
91.  12.06 chancet4488
92.  12.09 DLXCubing
93.  12.20 Parke187
94.  12.29 bh13
95.  12.33 Chris Van Der Brink
96.  12.37 Neon47
97.  12.46 xyzzy
98.  12.52 d2polld
99.  12.55 Dylan Swarts
100.  12.57 trangium
101.  12.58 abunickabhi
101.  12.58 MCuber
103.  12.65 Ianwubby
104.  12.67 Loffy8
105.  12.68 breadears
106.  12.75 oliverpallo
106.  12.75 2018AMSB02
108.  12.86 dhafin
109.  12.91 CB21
110.  12.95 Winfaza
111.  13.11 ARSCubing
112.  13.33 2019ECKE02
113.  13.67 Xauxage
114.  13.78 Lvl9001Wizard
115.  13.87 4ce7heGuy
116.  14.22 bennettstouder
117.  14.28 ican97
118.  14.30 WoowyBaby
119.  14.34 JustGoodCuber
120.  14.40 sqAree
121.  14.49 drpfisherman
122.  14.63 superkitkat106
123.  14.77 InlandEmpireCuber
124.  14.81 revaldoah
125.  14.87 Pfannkuchener
126.  15.18 colegemuth
127.  15.19 Predther
128.  15.54 OriEy
129.  15.60 thatkid
130.  15.83 CaptainCuber
131.  15.85 Firestorming_1
132.  15.91 LittleLumos
133.  15.92 SentsuiJack2403
134.  15.96 50ph14
135.  16.53 pb_cuber
135.  16.53 CryptoConnor
137.  16.73 Astr4l
138.  16.81 KellanTheCubingCoder
139.  17.27 Petri Krzywacki
140.  17.74 Li Xiang
141.  17.98 Mytprodude
141.  17.98 waiyan
143.  18.01 Lightning
144.  18.08 Sellerie11
145.  18.16 MarkA64
146.  18.23 Jakub26
147.  18.56 John Benwell
148.  18.67 Martwin
149.  19.19 hydynn
150.  19.81 Swamp347
151.  19.87 White KB
151.  19.87 SPEEEEED
153.  19.89 Kenzo
154.  20.24 GooseCuber
155.  20.63 Dageris
156.  21.12 Jlit
157.  21.48 padddi
158.  21.51 Lewis
159.  21.65 Ulysse
160.  21.66 sporteisvogel
161.  21.95 Mike Hughey
162.  22.00 nanocube
163.  22.02 Janster1909
164.  22.20 Ethanawoll
165.  22.56 samuel roveran
166.  22.80 One Wheel
167.  23.10 ForcefleeCubez
168.  23.13 hebscody
169.  23.46 Ksawierov
170.  23.86 Odis From Barnyard
171.  23.98 Merp
172.  24.16 Jrg
173.  24.68 N4C0
174.  24.75 freshcuber.de
175.  24.77 qwr
175.  24.77 Elisa
177.  25.01 linus.sch
178.  25.02 Parth
179.  25.34 Hyperion
180.  25.63 FalconInsane
181.  26.13 Bryan4305
182.  26.15 Theoruff
183.  27.06 YaBoiKemp
184.  27.99 Rubika-37-021204
185.  28.44 bpaulson
186.  28.53 aamiel
187.  29.23 Amadoj
188.  29.86 Nash171
189.  30.87 TruettM
190.  31.01 Jacck
191.  32.22 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
192.  32.55 arjun07
193.  33.03 kflynn
194.  35.73 Hubbabubba10100
195.  36.56 JAcubes
196.  36.59 zerokool14
197.  37.08 CuberDawnF2L
198.  37.37 Lutz_P
199.  37.48 MatsBergsten
200.  38.61 Mikomancuber52
201.  38.87 cometcubes
202.  39.59 Mormi
203.  40.61 OllieCubing
204.  41.51 Krökeldil
205.  45.31 Kxturbocuber
206.  47.41 http_Noel
207.  47.97 J727S
208.  51.57 varshan
209.  52.24 siddhanshisethi
210.  52.87 TheShadowJack
211.  53.28 Corgenix
212.  53.55 BAnnaCubes12
213.  1:00.49 ItleBittle
214.  1:31.96 Irotholoro
215.  DNF SpeedyOctahedron
215.  DNF PandaThegreat
215.  DNF steezzfbl
215.  DNF RonnyAce


*4x4x4*(117)
1.  28.43 asiahyoo1997
2.  30.08 tJardigradHe
3.  30.84 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  30.93 Luke Garrett
5.  31.29 Mantas U
6.  31.99 vishwasankarcubing
7.  32.96 EvanWright1
8.  33.13 RP_Cubed
9.  34.24 parkertrager
10.  34.40 darrensaito
11.  34.92 Dream Cubing
12.  35.11 BradenTheMagician
13.  35.62 Max C.
14.  35.79 Shaun Mack
15.  36.09 Ulysse
16.  36.14 Benyó
17.  36.70 logofetesulo1
18.  37.22 ichcubegerne
19.  37.57 FaLoL
20.  37.91 MartinN13
21.  39.50 Boris McCoy
22.  40.35 Dylan Swarts
23.  40.90 DGCubes
24.  41.00 Ricardo Zapata
25.  41.14 nico_german_cuber
26.  41.27 20luky3
27.  42.04 tommyo11
28.  42.33 turtwig
29.  42.46 Liam Wadek
30.  42.54 sigalig
31.  42.66 sean_cut4
32.  42.71 Camerone Chin
33.  42.78 DhruvA
34.  42.88 Neon47
35.  43.69 Michael DeLaRosa
36.  44.11 agradess2
37.  44.34 wearephamily1719
38.  44.40 eyeballboi
39.  44.85 YouCubing
40.  45.98 Antto Pitkänen
41.  46.18 beabernardes
42.  46.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
43.  46.75 CB21
44.  46.84 Keenan Johnson
45.  48.19 Ontricus
46.  48.38 drpfisherman
47.  49.75 TheReasonableCuber
48.  49.85 Loffy8
49.  49.86 Parke187
50.  50.04 lumes2121
51.  50.40 Fred Lang
52.  50.84 Sub1Hour
53.  50.97 Cillian
54.  51.70 sqAree
55.  51.76 Nuuk cuber
56.  51.87 Arachane
57.  52.91 colegemuth
58.  53.15 thatkid
59.  53.28 Winfaza
60.  53.41 Fisko
61.  53.44 brad711
62.  54.03 midnightcuberx
63.  54.58 breadears
64.  54.82 PCCuber
65.  57.21 OriEy
66.  57.31 FishyIshy
67.  57.37 CaptainCuber
68.  57.46 sash22
69.  57.71 John Benwell
70.  57.73 Caíque crispim
71.  57.94 bennettstouder
72.  58.45 Ianwubby
73.  58.57 Pfannkuchener
74.  58.59 revaldoah
75.  58.95 Predther
76.  59.50 Isaiah Scott
77.  59.61 oliverpallo
78.  59.78 Firestorming_1
79.  1:00.43 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  1:02.81 JustGoodCuber
81.  1:02.94 d2polld
82.  1:03.15 SentsuiJack2403
83.  1:07.92 50ph14
84.  1:08.00 Jakub26
85.  1:09.00 Li Xiang
86.  1:10.15 4ce7heGuy
87.  1:11.39 CryptoConnor
88.  1:14.42 One Wheel
89.  1:16.76 ARSCubing
90.  1:18.92 White KB
91.  1:19.76 Lewis
92.  1:20.85 Sellerie11
93.  1:24.42 GooseCuber
94.  1:24.50 Jrg
95.  1:27.45 Mike Hughey
96.  1:34.36 pb_cuber
97.  1:35.07 sporteisvogel
98.  1:35.57 freshcuber.de
99.  1:38.74 linus.sch
100.  1:42.48 SPEEEEED
101.  1:43.72 Rubika-37-021204
102.  1:43.92 kflynn
103.  1:44.25 Kenzo
104.  1:51.88 samuel roveran
105.  1:52.60 hebscody
106.  1:53.16 Jacck
107.  2:01.64 MarkA64
108.  2:16.86 MatsBergsten
109.  2:33.63 Parth
110.  2:39.22 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
111.  2:39.86 Jlit
112.  4:58.74 TheShadowJack
113.  6:02.01 BAnnaCubes12
114.  9:44.04 Irotholoro
115.  DNF any name you wish
115.  DNF Swamp347
115.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  51.64 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.89 tJardigradHe
3.  55.91 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  57.60 cuberkid10
5.  59.28 Luke Garrett
6.  1:01.20 RP_Cubed
7.  1:03.29 abhijat
8.  1:04.06 Benyó
9.  1:05.89 FaLoL
10.  1:06.16 ichcubegerne
11.  1:08.03 DGCubes
12.  1:10.79 nico_german_cuber
13.  1:11.22 turtwig
14.  1:11.49 Shaun Mack
15.  1:13.56 MartinN13
16.  1:13.85 mazeyu
17.  1:15.44 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:15.91 EvanWright1
19.  1:18.45 sigalig
20.  1:19.05 Camerone Chin
21.  1:19.60 Liam Wadek
22.  1:19.77 Ricardo Zapata
23.  1:20.35 Sub1Hour
24.  1:23.09 sean_cut4
25.  1:24.91 drpfisherman
26.  1:25.24 YouCubing
27.  1:25.77 agradess2
28.  1:26.42 Neon47
29.  1:27.71 abunickabhi
30.  1:28.32 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  1:29.43 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:29.87 CB21
33.  1:29.94 TheReasonableCuber
34.  1:32.43 tommyo11
35.  1:32.58 Ianwubby
36.  1:34.48 beabernardes
37.  1:35.73 breadears
38.  1:36.71 GenTheThief
39.  1:41.09 Parke187
40.  1:43.16 Firestorming_1
41.  1:43.91 thatkid
42.  1:45.88 Pfannkuchener
43.  1:47.04 OriEy
44.  1:48.57 CaptainCuber
45.  1:48.74 brad711
46.  2:02.32 oliverpallo
47.  2:02.97 One Wheel
48.  2:09.64 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  2:10.23 PCCuber
50.  2:11.67 Lewis
51.  2:13.82 Cillian
52.  2:16.54 ARSCubing
53.  2:17.33 JustGoodCuber
54.  2:17.48 Predther
55.  2:18.22 Jrg
56.  2:30.08 White KB
57.  2:30.83 linus.sch
58.  2:32.04 Mike Hughey
59.  2:36.75 revaldoah
60.  2:37.52 sporteisvogel
61.  2:38.36 Rubika-37-021204
62.  2:52.24 thomas.sch
63.  3:01.86 Jacck
64.  3:02.26 freshcuber.de
65.  3:29.81 pb_cuber
66.  4:06.47 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(51)
1.  1:44.23 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.92 cuberkid10
3.  1:51.75 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:53.02 Benyó
5.  2:00.09 FaLoL
6.  2:05.50 ichcubegerne
7.  2:09.35 Keroma12
8.  2:14.71 Luke Garrett
9.  2:16.03 Liam Wadek
10.  2:16.45 RP_Cubed
11.  2:17.15 sigalig
12.  2:22.13 agradess2
13.  2:22.58 Shaun Mack
14.  2:24.39 Sub1Hour
15.  2:26.69 YouCubing
16.  2:28.62 CB21
17.  2:29.90 turtwig
18.  2:29.94 drpfisherman
19.  2:34.51 xyzzy
20.  2:39.79 MCuber
21.  2:47.23 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  2:47.57 DGCubes
23.  2:47.94 EvanWright1
24.  2:48.49 Nuuk cuber
25.  2:50.51 Ricardo Zapata
26.  2:57.59 TheReasonableCuber
27.  2:58.31 nico_german_cuber
28.  2:59.38 tommyo11
29.  3:05.33 Neon47
30.  3:15.53 Pfannkuchener
31.  3:16.19 thatkid
32.  3:18.49 Ianwubby
33.  3:20.40 beabernardes
34.  3:37.95 One Wheel
35.  3:44.15 Firestorming_1
36.  3:53.70 Lewis
37.  3:59.05 PCCuber
38.  4:05.55 Jrg
39.  4:37.01 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  4:51.97 Loffy8
41.  5:05.59 White KB
42.  5:13.40 sporteisvogel
43.  5:49.24 Mike Hughey
44.  7:46.71 MatsBergsten
45.  DNF MartinN13
45.  DNF Boris McCoy
45.  DNF oliverpallo
45.  DNF Poorcuber09
45.  DNF thomas.sch
45.  DNF Jacck
45.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:21.70 Dream Cubing
2.  2:35.30 Benyó
3.  2:51.84 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:08.54 FaLoL
5.  3:23.21 Liam Wadek
6.  3:32.88 CB21
7.  3:34.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  3:37.21 YouCubing
9.  3:38.06 drpfisherman
10.  3:41.00 sigalig
11.  3:54.27 EvanWright1
12.  4:00.53 DGCubes
13.  4:06.33 Shaun Mack
14.  4:16.50 Ricardo Zapata
15.  4:47.00 Pfannkuchener
16.  4:56.28 Neon47
17.  5:05.18 TheReasonableCuber
18.  5:44.31 One Wheel
19.  5:53.64 Firestorming_1
20.  5:57.92 Jrg
21.  6:52.03 Isaiah Scott
22.  7:41.13 thomas.sch
23.  7:56.11 sporteisvogel
24.  8:08.66 White KB
25.  8:47.64 Mike Hughey
26.  DNF agradess2
26.  DNF Jacck


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(42)
1.  2.58 RP_Cubed
2.  2.92 Isaiah Scott
3.  3.08 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  3.96 Luke Garrett
5.  5.14 ARSCubing
6.  5.26 Fisko
7.  5.46 Benyó
8.  5.93 Ontricus
9.  6.12 npaul282
10.  6.22 turtwig
11.  6.71 hah27
12.  6.90 JakeAK
13.  6.94 Caíque crispim
14.  6.97 parkertrager
15.  6.99 sean_cut4
16.  7.64 TipsterTrickster 
17.  7.71 darrensaito
18.  8.82 Nuuk cuber
19.  9.03 cuberkid10
20.  9.38 Firestorming_1
21.  10.30 sigalig
22.  11.76 Shaun Mack
23.  11.93 BradenTheMagician
24.  13.13 ichcubegerne
25.  13.58 White KB
26.  14.66 Martwin
27.  15.19 Li Xiang
28.  15.38 Mike Hughey
28.  15.38 Ulysse
30.  16.59 linus.sch
31.  19.11 oliverpallo
32.  20.10 TheReasonableCuber
33.  20.42 Ricardo Zapata
34.  24.72 CB21
35.  24.77 MatsBergsten
36.  25.15 sqAree
37.  26.37 thomas.sch
38.  26.94 drpfisherman
39.  33.20 sporteisvogel
40.  36.68 Nash171
41.  58.94 Jacck
42.  1:04.53 Krökeldil


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(34)
1.  21.62 JakeAK
2.  24.63 ican97
3.  25.56 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  26.33 hah27
5.  28.13 seungju choi
6.  28.51 tommyo11
7.  29.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  37.26 abunickabhi
9.  41.59 Ulysse
10.  43.76 RP_Cubed
11.  1:07.60 DesertWolf
12.  1:18.90 revaldoah
13.  1:21.88 Neon47
14.  1:22.95 SpeedyOctahedron
15.  1:23.93 thatkid
16.  1:36.38 MatsBergsten
17.  1:44.80 Arachane
18.  1:53.65 filmip
19.  1:58.81 Ricardo Zapata
20.  2:14.56 Mike Hughey
21.  2:16.48 CB21
22.  2:45.97 Martwin
23.  3:15.57 Jacck
24.  3:20.53 Liam Wadek
25.  4:00.38 padddi
26.  4:04.54 nanocube
27.  4:28.14 TheReasonableCuber
28.  5:13.86 sporteisvogel
29.  7:30.10 Caíque crispim
30.  11:35.75 linus.sch
31.  DNF beabernardes
31.  DNF d2polld
31.  DNF Alpha cuber
31.  DNF sqAree


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:45.84 sigalig
2.  2:35.11 hah27
3.  7:42.03 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  7:50.88 Jacck
5.  12:47.41 2018AMSB02
6.  15:26.93 CB21
7.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  DNF OJ Cubing
7.  DNF brad711
7.  DNF Mike Hughey
7.  DNF filmip
7.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:32.86 sigalig
2.  4:26.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  17:56.02 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF MatsBergsten
4.  DNF hah27
4.  DNF Keroma12
4.  DNF CB21


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  32:35.91 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  20/25 57:01 willian_pessoa
2.  20/28 51:06 Keroma12
3.  4/4 15:40 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  2/3 11:48 Jacck
5.  2/3 17:02 CB21
6.  3/5 30:29 MatsBergsten
7.  3/5 36:46 sporteisvogel
8.  5/10 55:52 brad711
9.  1/2 11:30 Martwin
9.  0/65 9:00 sigalig
9.  1/13 1 Der Der
9.  0/3 12:37 Ricardo Zapata


*3x3x3 one-handed*(115)
1.  11.22 Luke Garrett
2.  11.92 NathanaelCubes
3.  11.93 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  12.07 BrianJ
5.  12.15 Mantas U
6.  12.64 GenTheThief
7.  12.71 asacuber
8.  13.28 Charles Jerome
9.  13.68 Shaun Mack
10.  14.06 darrensaito
11.  14.63 asiahyoo1997
12.  14.83 logofetesulo1
13.  15.37 RP_Cubed
14.  15.39 dollarstorecubes
15.  15.93 midnightcuberx
16.  16.00 Dream Cubing
17.  16.31 Max C.
18.  16.65 Cody_Caston
19.  16.90 Zeke Mackay
20.  17.12 turtwig
21.  17.23 ichcubegerne
22.  17.30 YouCubing
23.  17.51 TipsterTrickster 
24.  17.73 sean_cut4
25.  17.83 eyeballboi
26.  17.94 Caíque crispim
27.  17.97 jihu1011
28.  18.06 cuberkid10
29.  18.20 Ricardo Zapata
30.  18.37 mihnea3000
31.  18.41 Camerone Chin
32.  18.70 npaul282
33.  18.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  18.96 brad711
35.  19.51 Neon47
36.  19.59 BradenTheMagician
37.  19.76 nico_german_cuber
38.  19.89 agradess2
39.  20.19 PCCuber
40.  20.60 MartinN13
41.  20.65 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  20.74 JakeAK
43.  20.83 sigalig
44.  20.86 Ontricus
45.  20.92 DGCubes
46.  21.05 Riddler97
47.  21.25 abunickabhi
48.  21.34 EvanWright1
49.  21.80 Benyó
50.  22.16 weatherman223
51.  22.49 Liam Wadek
52.  22.65 Michael DeLaRosa
53.  22.73 FaLoL
54.  22.75 remopihel
55.  23.24 Nuuk cuber
56.  23.35 lumes2121
57.  23.37 MCuber
58.  23.44 xyzzy
59.  23.81 drpfisherman
60.  23.97 Parke187
61.  24.10 wearephamily1719
62.  24.41 TheReasonableCuber
63.  24.54 Alpha cuber
64.  24.56 trangium
65.  25.07 Sub1Hour
66.  25.16 Cubey_Tube
67.  25.39 ican97
68.  25.78 sqAree
69.  25.80 Winfaza
70.  26.69 Cillian
71.  26.96 RFMX
72.  27.45 VectorCubes
73.  27.72 revaldoah
74.  27.94 Fred Lang
75.  28.56 oliverpallo
76.  28.84 chancet4488
77.  29.04 Fisko
78.  30.08 Pfannkuchener
79.  30.26 Predther
80.  31.26 sash22
81.  31.39 Ianwubby
82.  31.41 breadears
83.  31.74 Isaiah Scott
84.  31.98 Loffy8
85.  32.68 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  33.54 Firestorming_1
87.  33.85 WoowyBaby
88.  33.92 CB21
89.  36.52 tommyo11
90.  37.87 JustGoodCuber
91.  39.10 freshcuber.de
92.  41.96 4ce7heGuy
93.  42.20 hebscody
94.  43.75 One Wheel
95.  44.05 ARSCubing
96.  45.47 samuel roveran
97.  45.77 Mike Hughey
98.  46.70 hydynn
99.  47.44 Hyperion
100.  49.90 pb_cuber
101.  50.69 sporteisvogel
102.  54.55 Lewis
103.  58.10 Rubika-37-021204
104.  58.37 nanocube
105.  1:00.64 Ulysse
106.  1:04.74 Jacck
107.  1:12.27 Theoruff
108.  1:14.47 Parth
109.  1:41.94 JAcubes
110.  1:42.16 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
111.  2:01.52 MatsBergsten
112.  2:15.74 BAnnaCubes12
113.  DNF Boris McCoy
113.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder
113.  DNF ForcefleeCubez


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  41.21 DGCubes
2.  1:48.31 One Wheel
3.  2:37.73 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  3:12.35 CB21
5.  3:38.60 Jacck
6.  6:34.27 Cillian


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  35.11 ichcubegerne
2.  39.56 DGCubes
3.  44.40 CB21


Spoiler



4.  46.34 Isaiah Scott
5.  53.25 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:02.28 Luke Garrett
7.  1:31.22 Jacck
8.  1:37.75 TheReasonableCuber
9.  2:13.59 CryptoConnor
10.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  26.67 (28, 27, 25) WoowyBaby
2.  36.33 (36, 33, 40) remopihel
3.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) Cale S
3.  DNF (26, DNF, 34) OJ Cubing
3.  DNF (35, 33, DNS) filmip
3.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) Ianwubby
3.  DNF (45, 51, DNF) CB21
3.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) OriEy
3.  DNF (71, DNS, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber

*2-3-4 Relay*(60)
1.  43.01 Luke Garrett
2.  43.27 cuberkid10
3.  44.89 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  45.80 RP_Cubed
5.  47.66 Benyó
6.  49.78 Dream Cubing
7.  50.00 ichcubegerne
8.  50.35 darrensaito
9.  53.62 Zeke Mackay
10.  54.90 DGCubes
11.  58.62 BradenTheMagician
11.  58.62 Isaiah Scott
13.  59.04 Michael DeLaRosa
14.  1:00.99 sigalig
15.  1:01.06 tommyo11
16.  1:02.14 wearephamily1719
17.  1:02.52 EvanWright1
18.  1:02.64 Parke187
19.  1:02.72 Ricardo Zapata
20.  1:03.43 nico_german_cuber
21.  1:05.20 TheReasonableCuber
22.  1:06.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  1:07.65 lumes2121
24.  1:09.49 Loffy8
25.  1:09.81 oliverpallo
26.  1:10.17 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:10.20 agradess2
28.  1:12.42 CB21
29.  1:13.90 Caíque crispim
30.  1:14.11 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  1:14.60 Predther
32.  1:16.30 brad711
33.  1:16.94 SentsuiJack2403
34.  1:18.38 Fisko
35.  1:18.65 Firestorming_1
36.  1:19.75 colegemuth
37.  1:19.77 drpfisherman
38.  1:20.85 Cillian
39.  1:21.48 Ulysse
40.  1:30.66 Swamp347
41.  1:33.73 JustGoodCuber
42.  1:38.27 Cuber2s
43.  1:39.48 ARSCubing
44.  1:41.72 CryptoConnor
45.  1:42.33 Pfannkuchener
46.  1:43.83 One Wheel
47.  1:44.85 Lewis
48.  1:46.99 4ce7heGuy
49.  2:06.95 White KB
50.  2:07.40 Jrg
51.  2:19.67 GooseCuber
52.  2:19.71 KellanTheCubingCoder
53.  2:24.07 Jacck
54.  2:24.92 samuel roveran
55.  3:29.03 MatsBergsten
56.  3:42.62 Parth
57.  5:21.53 Hubbabubba10100
58.  7:07.64 BAnnaCubes12
59.  17:56.22 Irotholoro
60.  DNF sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(27)
1.  1:44.99 cuberkid10
2.  1:47.79 Luke Garrett
3.  1:52.77 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:55.50 Benyó
5.  1:57.19 fun at the joy
6.  2:08.04 sigalig
7.  2:13.76 Shaun Mack
8.  2:23.01 DGCubes
9.  2:24.16 EvanWright1
10.  2:27.63 Ricardo Zapata
11.  2:28.10 nico_german_cuber
12.  2:31.28 tommyo11
13.  2:31.78 TheReasonableCuber
14.  2:35.66 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:37.26 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:39.44 CB21
17.  3:03.32 brad711
18.  3:10.31 Firestorming_1
19.  3:13.70 Pfannkuchener
20.  3:22.61 InlandEmpireCuber
21.  3:41.28 Cillian
22.  3:42.91 White KB
23.  3:43.23 Predther
24.  4:07.74 One Wheel
25.  4:17.93 Jrg
26.  5:10.47 sporteisvogel
27.  5:25.11 ForcefleeCubez


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:34.05 Benyó
2.  3:43.28 cuberkid10
3.  4:01.12 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:44.79 sigalig
5.  4:49.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  5:20.73 CB21
7.  5:26.20 DGCubes
8.  5:29.26 Ricardo Zapata
9.  5:30.93 TheReasonableCuber
10.  5:37.73 tommyo11
11.  5:55.07 Nuuk cuber
12.  6:40.34 Pfannkuchener
13.  7:24.28 Firestorming_1
14.  8:07.68 One Wheel
15.  8:17.36 Jrg
16.  9:05.74 White KB


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:42.88 Benyó
2.  6:54.34 ichcubegerne
3.  7:47.25 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  8:43.93 CB21
5.  8:55.17 Shaun Mack
6.  9:13.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  9:33.48 DGCubes
8.  9:35.51 sigalig
9.  9:40.67 Ricardo Zapata
10.  10:40.33 TheReasonableCuber
11.  12:29.19 Pfannkuchener
12.  12:51.66 Firestorming_1
13.  13:34.94 One Wheel
14.  15:54.94 Jrg
15.  18:19.62 White KB


*Clock*(61)
1.  4.59 MartinN13
2.  4.80 Liam Wadek
3.  4.98 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  5.64 TipsterTrickster 
5.  6.35 Luke Garrett
6.  6.36 Zeke Mackay
7.  6.42 Charles Jerome
8.  6.50 Camerone Chin
9.  6.61 dollarstorecubes
10.  6.88 oliverpallo
11.  6.96 sqAree
12.  7.00 parkertrager
13.  7.22 Mattia Pasquini
14.  7.59 50ph14
15.  7.67 YouCubing
16.  7.93 Benjamin Warry
17.  8.09 BradenTheMagician
17.  8.09 drpfisherman
19.  8.31 RP_Cubed
20.  8.50 cuberkid10
21.  9.12 Li Xiang
21.  9.12 Parke187
23.  9.45 tommyo11
24.  9.53 N4C0
25.  9.66 SpeedyReedy
26.  9.71 Nuuk cuber
27.  9.77 Ricardo Zapata
28.  9.87 sean_cut4
29.  10.16 lilwoaji
30.  10.19 Fisko
30.  10.19 InlandEmpireCuber
32.  10.32 NoahCubing
33.  10.41 DistanceRunner25
34.  10.43 Jakub26
35.  10.91 Sub1Hour
36.  11.07 Benyó
36.  11.07 Keenan Johnson
38.  11.26 DGCubes
39.  11.43 Heewon Seo
40.  11.52 ichcubegerne
41.  11.69 lumes2121
42.  11.85 sigalig
43.  12.12 CB21
44.  13.78 Shaun Mack
45.  14.31 White KB
46.  14.38 freshcuber.de
47.  14.75 Ethanawoll
48.  14.86 midnightcuberx
49.  14.88 EvanWright1
50.  15.26 Mike Hughey
51.  16.36 Martwin
52.  18.49 ARSCubing
53.  19.34 thomas.sch
54.  19.91 sporteisvogel
55.  20.09 Jacck
56.  21.96 Mytprodude
57.  22.38 CryptoConnor
58.  22.79 Mormi
59.  24.38 Pfannkuchener
60.  37.15 One Wheel
61.  1:11.01 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(47)
1.  37.07 Heewon Seo
2.  41.78 AidanNoogie
3.  45.42 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  53.49 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  53.97 darrensaito
6.  55.85 GenTheThief
7.  56.79 RP_Cubed
8.  59.16 G2013
9.  1:04.12 BradenTheMagician
10.  1:04.59 DGCubes
11.  1:05.50 ichcubegerne
11.  1:05.50 cuberkid10
13.  1:05.70 YouCubing
14.  1:06.04 Shaun Mack
15.  1:06.19 FaLoL
16.  1:07.17 Benyó
17.  1:10.72 Liam Wadek
18.  1:11.54 owendonnelly
19.  1:13.41 sean_cut4
20.  1:13.82 DistanceRunner25
21.  1:14.07 tommyo11
22.  1:17.55 beabernardes
23.  1:19.03 Ricardo Zapata
24.  1:21.44 sigalig
25.  1:23.24 CB21
26.  1:23.85 Loffy8
27.  1:26.99 50ph14
28.  1:29.76 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:40.33 TheReasonableCuber
30.  1:49.24 Kenzo
31.  1:58.74 d2polld
32.  2:00.77 Parke187
33.  2:04.45 Li Xiang
34.  2:10.50 Pfannkuchener
35.  2:18.12 Firestorming_1
36.  2:28.14 One Wheel
37.  2:29.60 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  2:41.85 samuel roveran
39.  2:42.26 Mike Hughey
40.  2:57.44 Jacck
41.  3:00.50 Jlit
42.  3:49.04 sporteisvogel
43.  7:53.39 BAnnaCubes12
44.  DNF MCuber
44.  DNF White KB
44.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
44.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(105)
1.  1.77 Amadoj
2.  2.22 Cody_Caston
3.  2.55 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.65 Heath Flick
5.  2.86 50ph14
6.  2.92 BrianJ
7.  2.94 EvanWright1
7.  2.94 Shaun Mack
9.  3.07 DGCubes
10.  3.11 DLXCubing
10.  3.11 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  3.15 RP_Cubed
13.  3.33 Vlad Hordiienko
14.  3.53 remopihel
15.  3.67 Benjamin Warry
16.  3.68 Camerone Chin
17.  3.83 Charles Jerome
18.  4.03 Ontricus
19.  4.11 BradenTheMagician
20.  4.17 Liam Wadek
21.  4.22 asacuber
22.  4.37 MartinN13
23.  4.42 Zeke Mackay
24.  4.45 Luke Garrett
25.  4.54 TipsterTrickster 
26.  4.87 ichcubegerne
27.  4.96 oliverpallo
28.  4.99 Boris McCoy
29.  5.04 YouCubing
30.  5.17 CB21
31.  5.29 cuberkid10
32.  5.40 CaptainCuber
33.  5.52 beabernardes
34.  5.54 midnightcuberx
35.  5.55 sean_cut4
36.  5.64 Ricardo Zapata
37.  5.78 bpaulson
38.  5.85 darrensaito
39.  5.90 Nuuk cuber
40.  5.94 Parke187
41.  5.96 DistanceRunner25
42.  6.12 Fisko
43.  6.28 Benyó
44.  6.33 nico_german_cuber
44.  6.33 VectorCubes
46.  6.41 tommyo11
47.  6.54 turtwig
48.  6.68 Cale S
49.  6.77 Lewis
50.  6.79 Loffy8
51.  6.83 wearephamily1719
52.  6.86 GooseCuber
53.  6.90 agradess2
54.  7.02 Antto Pitkänen
55.  7.23 Li Xiang
56.  7.35 Caíque crispim
57.  7.49 weatherman223
58.  7.54 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  7.74 Isaiah Scott
60.  7.93 SpeedyReedy
61.  8.11 d2polld
62.  8.17 JustGoodCuber
63.  8.32 hebscody
64.  8.59 sigalig
65.  8.65 Mike Hughey
66.  8.69 sqAree
67.  8.95 owendonnelly
68.  9.14 balugawale
69.  9.23 Alpha cuber
70.  9.51 TheReasonableCuber
71.  9.53 ARSCubing
72.  9.54 SPEEEEED
73.  9.65 Michael DeLaRosa
74.  9.92 CubableYT
75.  10.04 Neon47
76.  10.54 Cillian
77.  10.61 brad711
77.  10.61 White KB
79.  11.26 pb_cuber
80.  11.31 BlindNerd
81.  11.46 samuel roveran
82.  11.85 hydynn
83.  12.16 Jacck
84.  12.24 kflynn
85.  12.91 Lightning
86.  13.33 KellanTheCubingCoder
87.  13.49 Pfannkuchener
88.  14.12 Ulysse
89.  14.77 sash22
90.  14.91 freshcuber.de
91.  15.19 Predther
92.  15.21 JAcubes
93.  15.98 sporteisvogel
94.  16.63 Mormi
95.  16.76 Theoruff
96.  18.55 thomas.sch
97.  19.43 FalconInsane
98.  20.17 One Wheel
99.  20.40 Jlit
100.  20.77 ForcefleeCubez
101.  22.11 YaBoiKemp
102.  23.15 MarkA64
103.  29.52 Hubbabubba10100
104.  52.11 BAnnaCubes12
105.  55.13 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(75)
1.  6.91 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  7.35 David ep
3.  8.21 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  8.47 Oxzowachi
5.  8.65 mrsniffles01
6.  8.71 2019ECKE02
7.  8.87 RP_Cubed
8.  9.21 BrianJ
9.  10.00 EvanWright1
10.  10.22 NoahCubing
11.  10.24 Camerone Chin
12.  10.27 Cale S
13.  10.48 Charles Jerome
14.  10.65 Shaun Mack
15.  11.05 YouCubing
16.  11.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
17.  11.49 DistanceRunner25
18.  11.61 Luke Garrett
19.  11.88 Neon47
20.  11.91 Boris McCoy
21.  11.97 Sub1Hour
22.  11.98 remopihel
23.  13.28 Ricardo Zapata
24.  13.63 BradenTheMagician
25.  13.78 asacuber
26.  13.80 cuberkid10
27.  14.13 darrensaito
28.  14.43 ichcubegerne
29.  14.90 sigalig
30.  15.20 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  15.69 lilwoaji
32.  16.01 NathanaelCubes
33.  16.03 PCCuber
34.  16.16 Caíque crispim
35.  16.44 Antto Pitkänen
36.  16.60 Benyó
37.  18.83 Mattia Pasquini
38.  19.22 abhijat
39.  19.28 Der Der
40.  19.46 DGCubes
41.  19.81 beabernardes
42.  19.90 Liam Wadek
43.  20.64 tommyo11
44.  21.64 midnightcuberx
45.  22.77 sean_cut4
46.  23.29 turtwig
47.  23.58 Fisko
48.  24.04 Cuber2s
49.  24.84 CB21
50.  25.34 wearephamily1719
51.  26.74 MartinN13
52.  27.94 Parke187
53.  28.80 Nuuk cuber
54.  29.65 SpeedyReedy
55.  30.73 agradess2
56.  35.86 Fred Lang
57.  36.42 TheReasonableCuber
58.  40.84 Lukun7
59.  42.60 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  45.04 Mike Hughey
61.  46.25 Predther
62.  47.29 Lewis
63.  48.08 Poorcuber09
64.  49.51 sporteisvogel
65.  51.38 Firestorming_1
66.  52.24 ARSCubing
67.  53.17 Pfannkuchener
68.  53.61 Ethanawoll
69.  55.79 Jacck
70.  59.08 Cillian
71.  59.92 One Wheel
72.  1:05.80 nanocube
72.  1:05.80 JustGoodCuber
74.  2:21.26 MatsBergsten
75.  5:43.08 BAnnaCubes12


*Skewb*(87)
1.  1.77 BradyCubes08
2.  2.08 Cody_Caston
3.  2.60 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2.68 Legomanz
5.  2.73 Charles Jerome
6.  2.74 Cale S
7.  2.76 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  3.12 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  3.32 asacuber
10.  3.60 parkertrager
11.  3.64 Antto Pitkänen
12.  3.68 VectorCubes
13.  3.80 EvanWright1
13.  3.80 50ph14
15.  3.82 sean_cut4
16.  3.86 RP_Cubed
16.  3.86 remopihel
18.  3.91 TipsterTrickster 
19.  3.94 NoahCubing
20.  4.11 Boris McCoy
21.  4.21 MartinN13
22.  4.36 d2polld
23.  4.51 Zeke Mackay
24.  4.54 BradenTheMagician
25.  4.65 darrensaito
26.  4.75 Alpha cuber
27.  4.83 tommyo11
28.  4.84 Luke Garrett
29.  4.91 Ricardo Zapata
30.  5.03 Liam Wadek
31.  5.04 lumes2121
32.  5.23 turtwig
33.  5.40 Shaun Mack
34.  5.42 lilwoaji
35.  5.47 cuberkid10
36.  5.50 DGCubes
37.  5.56 N4C0
38.  5.72 drpfisherman
39.  6.00 YouCubing
40.  6.13 ichcubegerne
41.  6.41 wearephamily1719
42.  6.43 Fisko
43.  6.47 Parke187
44.  6.83 CB21
45.  6.98 Ethanawoll
45.  6.98 DistanceRunner25
47.  7.12 Fred Lang
48.  7.18 Benyó
49.  7.63 sigalig
50.  8.14 Isaiah Scott
51.  8.15 Nuuk cuber
52.  8.21 Cillian
53.  8.30 brad711
54.  8.42 SPEEEEED
55.  8.46 Pfannkuchener
56.  8.79 Li Xiang
57.  9.03 oliverpallo
58.  9.09 TheReasonableCuber
59.  9.43 cometcubes
60.  9.52 owendonnelly
61.  9.62 Ianwubby
62.  9.68 superkitkat106
63.  10.20 Martwin
64.  10.26 agradess2
65.  10.28 JustGoodCuber
66.  10.38 Lewis
67.  10.55 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  10.59 ARSCubing
69.  10.92 samuel roveran
70.  11.45 Mike Hughey
71.  13.66 Loffy8
72.  14.17 CryptoConnor
73.  14.41 KellanTheCubingCoder
74.  14.98 pb_cuber
75.  16.03 Rubika-37-021204
76.  16.55 aamiel
77.  17.26 JAcubes
78.  17.77 OllieCubing
79.  17.80 GooseCuber
80.  18.09 freshcuber.de
81.  19.05 kflynn
82.  19.50 Ulysse
83.  19.75 sporteisvogel
84.  21.92 Jacck
85.  22.45 MatsBergsten
86.  24.89 One Wheel
87.  28.17 Amadoj


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  25.49 DGCubes
2.  25.66 BradenTheMagician
3.  27.77 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  31.14 Luke Garrett
5.  31.18 ichcubegerne
6.  31.77 Benyó
7.  32.34 Nuuk cuber
8.  33.14 CB21
9.  1:04.79 Liam Wadek
10.  1:08.53 ARSCubing
11.  1:14.67 Mike Hughey
12.  1:53.52 Rubika-37-021204
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:22.66 Luke Garrett
2.  3:58.13 Heewon Seo
3.  4:01.58 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  4:21.36 ichcubegerne
5.  4:26.64 Shaun Mack
6.  4:30.89 EvanWright1
7.  4:38.94 DGCubes
8.  5:04.66 tommyo11
9.  5:07.31 Benyó
10.  5:34.36 Ricardo Zapata
11.  5:41.26 CB21
12.  6:30.04 oliverpallo
13.  8:15.05 Pfannkuchener
14.  9:43.85 JAcubes
15.  10:11.56 One Wheel
16.  25:54.12 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(12)
1.  6.43 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.42 dollarstorecubes
3.  10.11 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.19 ichcubegerne
5.  15.76 Fisko
6.  16.21 YouCubing
7.  20.83 Shaun Mack
8.  22.41 Nuuk cuber
9.  23.26 CB21
10.  39.65 Jacck
11.  42.16 freshcuber.de
12.  1:16.53 One Wheel


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  23.04 DGCubes
2.  28.97 YouCubing
3.  33.11 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  42.82 BradenTheMagician
5.  43.36 Benyó
6.  45.88 Nuuk cuber
7.  53.90 ARSCubing
8.  59.83 CB21
9.  1:12.65 Jacck
10.  1:19.67 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  13.68 YouCubing
2.  21.12 ichcubegerne
3.  30.29 CB21


Spoiler



4.  37.37 DGCubes
5.  42.17 MatsBergsten
6.  3:20.04 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  52.44 CB21
2.  53.62 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  DNF WoowyBaby
3.  DNF npaul282
3.  DNF Ianwubby
3.  DNF Mytprodude

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  15.15 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.26 ichcubegerne
3.  27.78 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  51.09 Isaiah Scott
5.  51.63 DGCubes
6.  1:04.49 CB21
7.  1:19.22 Ricardo Zapata
8.  1:21.70 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:27.39 GooseCuber
10.  1:30.83 Cillian
11.  2:21.31 Mike Hughey
12.  2:52.16 One Wheel


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:48.83 DGCubes
2.  2:24.71 YouCubing
3.  3:32.33 CB21


Spoiler



4.  5:31.93 One Wheel


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(14)
1.  17.30 TipsterTrickster 
2.  20.51 Charles Jerome
3.  21.86 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  22.92 edd_dib
5.  24.23 vishwasankarcubing
6.  31.00 SpeedyOctahedron
7.  43.36 drpfisherman
8.  1:16.30 YouCubing
9.  1:19.22 RP_Cubed
10.  1:55.28 DistanceRunner25
11.  2:21.31 DGCubes
12.  2:21.54 CB21
13.  2:23.36 One Wheel
14.  3:50.45 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(255)
1.  1231 Luke Garrett
2.  1197 RP_Cubed
3.  1141 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  1122 ichcubegerne
5.  1110 cuberkid10
6.  1083 DGCubes
7.  1048 Benyó
8.  988 Ricardo Zapata
9.  987 BradenTheMagician
10.  973 sigalig
11.  966 YouCubing
12.  936 EvanWright1
13.  918 darrensaito
14.  915 Liam Wadek
15.  903 CB21
16.  870 sean_cut4
17.  830 tommyo11
18.  823 turtwig
19.  812 BrianJ
20.  807 Nuuk cuber
21.  806 Charles Jerome
22.  801 MartinN13
23.  765 Zeke Mackay
24.  744 Camerone Chin
25.  731 Dream Cubing
26.  710 TheReasonableCuber
27.  699 asacuber
27.  699 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29.  693 parkertrager
30.  679 agradess2
31.  677 Boris McCoy
32.  673 asiahyoo1997
33.  659 Caíque crispim
34.  641 remopihel
35.  633 Parke187
36.  619 Fisko
37.  607 Isaiah Scott
38.  592 lilwoaji
38.  592 Cody_Caston
40.  582 Ontricus
41.  580 Neon47
42.  576 logofetesulo1
43.  569 drpfisherman
44.  562 beabernardes
45.  560 tJardigradHe
46.  559 nico_german_cuber
47.  554 oliverpallo
48.  543 wearephamily1719
49.  541 Cale S
50.  538 NoahCubing
51.  533 brad711
51.  533 Cillian
53.  532 Sub1Hour
54.  531 Benjamin Warry
55.  528 FaLoL
55.  528 midnightcuberx
57.  525 lumes2121
58.  516 TipsterTrickster 
59.  506 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  502 vishwasankarcubing
61.  500 Brendyn Dunagan
62.  490 npaul282
63.  481 ARSCubing
64.  476 PCCuber
65.  474 VectorCubes
66.  472 Loffy8
67.  467 Pfannkuchener
68.  465 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  464 eyeballboi
70.  449 Mantas U
71.  446 DhruvA
72.  445 Firestorming_1
73.  440 sqAree
74.  431 Heewon Seo
75.  427 Fred Lang
76.  421 Max C.
77.  418 Ianwubby
78.  413 SpeedyReedy
79.  411 sash22
80.  409 owendonnelly
81.  401 Antto Pitkänen
82.  398 JustGoodCuber
82.  398 GenTheThief
84.  392 jihu1011
85.  381 50ph14
86.  376 Arachane
87.  375 d2polld
87.  375 Mike Hughey
89.  374 DLXCubing
90.  368 ExultantCarn
91.  360 weatherman223
92.  355 NathanaelCubes
93.  352 Predther
94.  348 Ulysse
95.  342 Li Xiang
95.  342 Cuber2s
97.  340 One Wheel
98.  337 Vlad Hordiienko
99.  336 White KB
100.  317 hah27
100.  317 Lewis
102.  312 Jacck
103.  311 CaptainCuber
104.  307 CubableYT
105.  305 revaldoah
106.  303 Cubey_Tube
107.  302 Riddler97
108.  293 JakeAK
109.  292 TheCubingAddict980
110.  286 Dylan Swarts
111.  285 sporteisvogel
112.  280 colegemuth
112.  280 mihnea3000
114.  273 Keenan Johnson
115.  272 abunickabhi
116.  263 trangium
117.  261 WoowyBaby
118.  260 20luky3
119.  253 Oxzowachi
120.  252 Legomanz
121.  250 FishyIshy
122.  249 breadears
123.  247 OriEy
123.  247 thatkid
125.  246 DistanceRunner25
126.  239 Chris Van Der Brink
127.  238 bennettstouder
128.  236 Utkarsh Ashar
129.  233 MatsBergsten
130.  232 Alpha cuber
131.  231 GooseCuber
132.  230 CryptoConnor
133.  229 MCuber
134.  227 Mattia Pasquini
135.  226 xyzzy
135.  226 Winfaza
137.  224 samuel roveran
138.  219 Martwin
139.  216 pb_cuber
140.  210 superkitkat106
141.  209 SPEEEEED
142.  205 4ce7heGuy
142.  205 2017LAMB06
144.  201 SentsuiJack2403
145.  199 ican97
146.  194 hydynn
147.  193 RFMX
148.  191 KellanTheCubingCoder
148.  191 freshcuber.de
150.  186 Jrg
151.  184 2019ECKE02
152.  175 chancet4488
152.  175 dollarstorecubes
152.  175 fun at the joy
155.  168 Cubic Pro Max
156.  167 Amadoj
157.  162 Astr4l
158.  159 Lightning
159.  155 2018AMSB02
160.  154 linus.sch
161.  149 RapsinSix
162.  147 Rubika-37-021204
162.  147 DesertWolf
164.  144 Jakub26
165.  143 hebscody
166.  142 N4C0
167.  141 waiyan
168.  140 any name you wish
169.  138 Swamp347
170.  132 Ethanawoll
171.  131 Sellerie11
171.  131 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
173.  128 bh13
173.  128 John Benwell
175.  127 Der Der
176.  126 nanocube
177.  124 JAcubes
177.  124 Mytprodude
179.  119 MarkA64
180.  118 qwr
181.  114 dhafin
182.  110 Kenzo
182.  110 Theoruff
182.  110 Parth
185.  109 Xauxage
186.  108 Lvl9001Wizard
186.  108 bpaulson
188.  107 abhijat
189.  106 Hubbabubba10100
190.  104 Heath Flick
191.  102 Jlit
191.  102 kflynn
193.  98 Janster1909
194.  97 Keroma12
195.  93 Hyperion
196.  92 Merp
197.  91 FalconInsane
198.  90 LittleLumos
199.  89 BradyCubes08
200.  85 Odis From Barnyard
201.  84 cometcubes
202.  83 Petri Krzywacki
202.  83 ForcefleeCubez
202.  83 padddi
205.  81 thomas.sch
206.  78 David ep
207.  75 mrsniffles01
207.  75 balugawale
209.  67 Dageris
210.  66 aamiel
211.  59 YaBoiKemp
212.  56 mazeyu
213.  54 BAnnaCubes12
214.  53 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
214.  53 Ksawierov
216.  50 AidanNoogie
217.  49 SpeedyOctahedron
217.  49 OllieCubing
217.  49 BadSpeedCuber
220.  47 CubiBubi
221.  46 Elisa
222.  44 filmip
222.  44 G2013
224.  42 Nash171
225.  41 Bryan4305
226.  40 Mormi
227.  38 seungju choi
228.  35 willian_pessoa
229.  34 zerokool14
230.  33 TruettM
231.  30 Krökeldil
231.  30 arjun07
233.  28 BlindNerd
234.  27 OJ Cubing
234.  27 Poorcuber09
236.  25 CuberDawnF2L
237.  24 Lutz_P
238.  23 Irotholoro
239.  22 Lukun7
239.  22 TheShadowJack
239.  22 Mikomancuber52
242.  21 RonnyAce
243.  17 Kxturbocuber
244.  16 http_Noel
245.  15 edd_dib
245.  15 J727S
247.  14 varshan
247.  14 MCRocks323
249.  13 siddhanshisethi
250.  11 Corgenix
251.  10 Donavan
252.  9 ItleBittle
252.  9 Chandra.cuber
254.  6 PandaThegreat
255.  5 steezzfbl


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2022)

255 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 161!

That means our winner this week is *RapsinSix!* Congratulations!!


----------

